# Viceroy Overdrive Mockup Pedal - Boneyard Edition



## music6000 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## cooder (Apr 28, 2021)

Juicy.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 28, 2021)

Let's see the insides.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 29, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Let's see the insides.


Mockup Circuit inspired by C D. Bones. 😀


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Leftovernoise (May 1, 2021)

Just ordered one of these! I'm stoked!

Any idea when the build docs will be up?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 1, 2021)

Here's the BOM.  There is no Tayda pre-drilled enclosure for this because of the two stomp switches.  Pots & jacks look like the standard 6-knob drill pattern, but you're on your own for the stomp switch & LED hole locations until the Build Docs come out.  It's a tight fit in a 125B box, so I'd recommend waiting for the Build Docs before you drill anything.
Board is laid out for thru-hole or SMD JFETs.  Install one or the other, not both.
I use 6.8uF for C3 to dial back the bass a little when JUICE is dimed, but that's just personal preference.
R101 & R102 are the LED ballast resistors, so adjust their values as req'd.

Have fun!


----------



## Leftovernoise (May 1, 2021)

Thank you so much! Actually have everything on there except the pots, that makes it easy! So is the juice part a clean boost on top of the monarch circuit?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 1, 2021)

Not exactly.  It's an enhancement of the Monarch. I did not add any extra stages, just tweaked what was there. JUICE varies the gain of the first stage.
Have you read this post?


----------



## Leftovernoise (May 1, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Not exactly.  It's an enhancement of the Monarch. I did not add any extra stages, just tweaked what was there. JUICE varies the gain of the first stage.
> Have you read this post?


I have not! Sorry I'm pretty new to this forum! Thanks for the link and the info!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 1, 2021)

No worries!


----------



## ShaneAngelRiot (Jun 4, 2021)

How would you wire the two footswitches?


----------



## Leftovernoise (Jun 4, 2021)

ShaneAngelRiot said:


> How would you wire the two footswitches?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 4, 2021)

I was gonna refer you to the Build Docs, but... they're not quite there yet.

Another question might be: "what did you use as a drill guide?"


----------



## Leftovernoise (Jun 4, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I was gonna refer you to the Build Docs, but... they're not quite there yet.
> 
> Another question might be: "what did you use as a drill guide?"


I used the 6 band eq template for the knobs and jacks and for the footswitches and LEDs  I winged it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 4, 2021)

The ENGAGE/BYPASS switch is wired normally.  Read here (page 3) for instructions on wiring the JUICE switch.


----------



## fig (Jun 4, 2021)

I hand measured mine.

https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/viceroy-boneyard.6719/post-57054


----------



## Leftovernoise (Jun 4, 2021)

fig said:


> I hand measured mine.
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/viceroy-boneyard.6719/post-57054


Your switches and LEDs definitely look more even than mine haha


----------



## fig (Jun 4, 2021)

Leftovernoise said:


> Your switches and LEDs definitely look more even than mine haha


Those Bengal stripes make it though


----------



## Leftovernoise (Jun 5, 2021)

fig said:


> Those Bengal stripes make it though


Thanks! To be honest, I had no intention of tiger stripes and hadn't even thought that it looks like tiger stripes haha

I just figured orange because orange amps and black works on everything. But you are absolutely right! It looks exactly like tony the tigers stripes which makes me like it even more! So thanks haha


----------



## fig (Jun 5, 2021)

It also looks like a closeup of a viceroy wing..so either way one sees it, very cool!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jul 23, 2021)

@Chuck D. Bones, what would be a good replacement for the 2n5089 in this circuit?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 23, 2021)

MPSA18, BC549C, 2N5088, you know, the usual suspects.  I have a pile of BC549C's, so I'll use those for my next Viceroy builds.

Mind the pinout.


----------

